# Utility Linemen



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2021)

www.powerlineman.com/web/

www.indiegogo.com/projects/power-lines-the-documentary#/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lineworker

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live-Line_working

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_power_transmission

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_grid

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_stick

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overhead_line_crossing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utility_pole

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_tower

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overhead_power_line


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 19, 2021)

That's one job I wouldn't want.

Aside from the extreme danger, I can't imagine being way up high like that when it's -35°C and blowing and snowing.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 19, 2021)

My brother in law was a lineman .  I heard first hand how cold it could be on those poles and in the summer the extreme heat was no better. He retired with bad knees from all the climbing.
One of his complaints a few years back was people leaving the nails in the poles after advertising for garage sales, lost pets or any other announcement they wished to post. Climbing them was like walking through a land mine. 
His legs have scares from being ripped open from nails.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 19, 2021)

Was married to one for 18 years.  He fell once but went right back up there after hospital stay. It was also crazy that when a hurricane was headed to the Gulf, there would be people leaving and my husband and his crews were on their way there in the middle of it.  They would be there as it was hitting, ride it out and go to work as soon as they could see anything.  Never knew how long he would be gone. Sometimes it was several days before you heard that they even made it there.  Always a scary time for us wives.  As soon as someone got a call, they would call the other wives and update each other.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


>


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2021)

Linemen truly have a thankless profession. Even though they are considered first responders in man made and natural disasters they receive absolutely zero recognition unlike public safety and disaster aid services. Anywhere the power goes out every affected customer demands service restoration before they even hang up the telephone. The second most thankless component of the power industry is the meter readers who have been run off customers properties, threatened, assaulted and even killed. To all those family members who are in the lives of our linemen you have my utmost love, adoration and respect.







www.powerlineman.com/lforum/

www.ibew104.org/about/history/

www.facebook.com/pg/TheFallenLinemanOrganization/post/

www.ecmag.com/section/safety/apprentice-lineman-electrocuted-while-setting-utility-pole

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...nion_lineman_killed_by_AC_October_11_1889.png

www.rosenfeldinjurylawyers.com/linemen-and-power-workers.html


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 19, 2021)

My son in law and grandson are both lineman-with the next two grandsons on the waiting list for hiring. Hard job,dangerous,of course,and many holidays missed with the family and extended time away fom home. But they love it and wouldn`t want to do anything else!

Today was a REALLY busy day due to us having extremely high winds since last night. I have never seen winds like this here. Son in law wrenched his knee walking through tall grass today-hope he`s OK. Daughter still has her leg in a cast so they will have to let the 17 yo do the driving if he`s not OK....


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2021)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> My son in law and grandson are both lineman-with the next two grandsons on the waiting list for hiring. Hard job,dangerous,of course,and many holidays missed with the family and extended time away fom home. But they love it and wouldn`t want to do anything else!
> 
> Today was a REALLY busy day due to us having extremely high winds since last night. I have never seen winds like this here. Son in law wrenched his knee walking through tall grass today-hope he`s OK. Daughter still has her leg in a cast so they will have to let the 17 yo do the driving if he`s not OK....



Mrs. Robinson I can relate. Being a hogger for half my existence has cost me two marriages, unimaginable stress and clinical paranoia. The pay although pretty decent for sitting on ones butt for the entire shift is not worth the countless inability to enjoy ones personal life. The hours are long, the corporate policy cares more for it's clients, consignees, stocks, profit margins and public image then it's employees not to mention the dismal working conditions. Soapbox away but it is what it is. GOD Bless.


----------



## Knight (Jan 19, 2021)

Two different linemen skill sets
1.Transmission linemen building & maintaining of high voltage lines that carry high voltage to substations.

2. Distribution line men that deal with the power after it is transmitted to substations.<--- that one most familiar to the general public.

As a mechanic at one time, my job was to maintain equipment for both. Of the two I liked transmission because I had no direct supervision & problems that needed resolved were not in text books.

The multitude of skills needed to string wire from a power plant to a substation is amazing. Everything from digging holes for pouring  tons of concrete for tower anchors to pushing 30 foot mounds of dirt for a base platform so the linemen could set up the 150ft. high reach bucket trucks. Even then I've seen linemen safety line to the rails of the bucket & stand on the rails to string the bells on a 180 foot high tower.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2021)

Knight said:


> Two different linemen skill sets
> 1.Transmission linemen building & maintaining of high voltage lines that carry high voltage to substations.
> 
> 2. Distribution line men that deal with the power after it is transmitted to substations.<--- that one most familiar to the general public.
> ...



WOW tough job. When I was a young one if you can believe I was ever young I never even realized the myriad of hazards of the occupation. When I lived on Long Island and would always see the LILCO now LIPA linemen on the small roads adjacent to the high tension towers. They looked so cool with their bucket trucks, hard hats, gear belts with all kinds of tools hanging off them. Take care and stay healthy.


----------

